# Making Cracks in Photoshop?



## Noah212 (Feb 21, 2010)

How can you make cracks in photoshop?

I tried to make make some in the following image but it doesn't seem very realistic.  







Any tips?

Thanks.


----------



## Peano (Feb 21, 2010)

I made paths with the pen tool and then stroked them. Duplicated that layer and added a drop shadow.


----------



## Heck (Feb 21, 2010)

Maybe trying a crack brush would do the trick.


----------



## K8-90 (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah, a crack-brush is a simple way. Even easier is googling a photo of cracks and overlaying it on


----------



## 13ofHEARTS (Feb 21, 2010)

Be careful using a brush though. The watch is at a steep angle, so it could turn out looking funny. In photoshop, there should be a option to widen and shorten a brush to make it look like it's moving away from the camera or toward the camera.


----------

